# Graphic acceleration on Intel HD



## -Snake- (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello, I just installed FreeBSD on my laptop with Xorg and XFCE, the desktop works but I don't have graphic acceleration. How can I get it?

The graph, is an integrated graphics of Intel of this processor: "Intel Celeron N8240"

Thanks.


----------



## abishai (Feb 18, 2017)

Please, post xorg logs. Probably you have no rights to access /dev/drm or have wrong driver loaded.


----------



## -Snake- (Feb 18, 2017)

abishai said:


> Please, post xorg logs. Probably you have no rights to access /dev/drm or have wrong driver loaded.



My /var/log/Xorg.0.log is: http://pastebin.com/nBTDg1dJ (Sorry, the number of characters exceeds the allowed in the forum)


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2017)

Did you follow the instructions in the Handbook? https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## abishai (Feb 18, 2017)

abishai said:


> Please, post xorg logs. Probably you have no rights to access /dev/drm or have wrong driver loaded.


Your xorg use vesa driver. Try to create file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf with

```
Section "Device"
   Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
EndSection
```
This will force intel driver to load. Probably, xorg won't start at all. If so, post logs again. Probably, this particular cpu model is not listed as valid for intel driver.


----------



## -Snake- (Feb 19, 2017)

abishai said:


> Your xorg use vesa driver. Try to create file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf with
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...



Finally for a lot of problems I had to reinstall linux on the laptop, but when I can, I will try again as you said, thank you.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Feb 20, 2017)

Also consider the latest notes in /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20170211:
  AFFECTS: users of x11-server/xorg-server
  AUTHOR: rezny@FreeBSD.org

  Xorg server has been updated to 1.18.4 and autodetection has changed.
  The order in which drivers are now attempted is:
    1) vendor/model specific driver according to PCI IDs
    2) generic modesetting driver which requires a drm driver with KMS
    3) scfb, the generic framebuffer driver
    4) vesa (only if arch is x86)

  This should minimize the need for xorg.conf files. It is recommended to
  load the correct KMS driver (i915kms.ko or radeonkms.ko) via rc.conf,
  i.e. kld_list="i915kms.ko", to ensure correct functionality. Although
  the vendor drivers may attempt to load the correct drm driver, which
  does not always work, the modesetting driver assumes the required KMS
  driver is already loaded and will fail if there is none. The modesetting
  driver is now recommended as an alternative to the Intel driver; the
  performance is comparable and stability is better with modesetting. The
  ATI driver continues to offer better performance than modesetting.
```


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 4, 2017)

I have tried to install FreeBSD on that laptop again, now I have configured Xorg to force to use the Intel driver as abishai said:

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
EndSection
```
And then, when I try `startx` command Xorg show me an error, my /varlog/Xorg.0.log is: http://pastebin.com/Z7v7zab5
If I use the vesa driver (removing intel.conf file) xorg works, but very very bad.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 4, 2017)

Did you add the kld_list line mentioned by Eric in the post above yours?


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 4, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Did you add the kld_list line mentioned by Eric in the post above yours?



Yes, with or without kld_list i have the same problem.


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 5, 2017)

I keep trying without much success, the graphics chip model is an Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx / Z37xxx Series Graphics.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2017)

Bay Trail GPUs are not supported.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 7, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Bay Trail GPUs are not supported.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics



Ok, thanks.


----------

